# do you 2 look your oll, or have you memorized the full oll?



## arewhyayeenn (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm working on the 2 look (until now i've been doing the beginner's method) but i was thinking of just skipping to the full oll if it's that much faster since i'm sick of learning things that i'll have to forget in steps to solving it faster anyway.


----------



## arewhyayeenn (Jan 21, 2011)

i realize i posted this in the wrong thread.. can somebody move it for me or teach me how to move it to the help thread?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 21, 2011)

With 2 look you can acheive the Same results just if u memorize the dot olls and complete pll


----------



## da25centz (Jan 21, 2011)

everything you use for 2lOLL is used in full OLL. and full OLL is 57 algs so it takes a while to learn. but hey, whatever you want....


----------



## Xishem (Jan 21, 2011)

Every 2-look OLL case is in 1-look OLL. There's no reason to skip 2-look. In fact, it's kind of difficult to "skip" it. Just learn 2-look fully first, and then continue learning the rest of the cases.


----------



## linkin182 (Jan 21, 2011)

ive lerant 2 look OLL because its faster than learning all 57 OLL algs 

id reccomend you learn 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL then expand on the PLL's and learn all of them then start learning all the OLL's. also if you feel the begginers method is boring then start learning the fridrich method


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 21, 2011)

arewhyayeenn said:


> i'm working on the 2 look (until now i've been doing the beginner's method)


 
Hold the f*ck up!

2Look OLL is not the same thing as Beginner's Method OLL?
This whole time, I thought I used 2 Look OLL, and now I learn that I'm still over in Beginner's Method OLL...
Damn. News to me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2011)

OP: People generally frown upon threads like this, since it's been asked before. I know full OLL though. I recommend learning PLL first though, since it's fewer algorithms to learn.

ElectricDoodle: 2 Look OLL consists of the 2 (technically 2 different, but pretty much only one) edge orientation algs, and the 7 corner orientation algs. I'm not sure if you do that or the R' D' R D commutator (which is commonly done after EO + EP).


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Jan 21, 2011)

I currently use 2 look OLL, but I'm working on 1 look OLL-
HOWEVER
I am debating learning to improve using the ZZ method (I currently use CFOP) so I might just learn COLL.
Right now, I would reccomend 2 look and later adapt to 1 look; even if it slows you down at first, when your recognition and execution improve, you should be a fair bit faster than just quick 2 look~


----------



## arewhyayeenn (Jan 21, 2011)

when i say "beginner's method" i mean that i find the correct cross and then correct corners and then just fix the corners, completely different from the oll and pll steps.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 21, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> ElectricDoodle: 2 Look OLL consists of the 2 (technically 2 different, but pretty much only one) edge orientation algs, and the 7 corner orientation algs. I'm not sure if you do that or the R' D' R D commutator (which is commonly done after EO + EP).


 Once I'm done with the F2L, I look to see the patten on the LL.
If it's an "L", I use F U R U' R' F'.
If it's a "Bar", I use F R U R' U' F'.
If it's a Dot-Case, I use one of those 2, to get either the "L" or the "Bar."

Once that step is done, there would be a total of 7 OLL cases, for which I know an alg for each.

So, I guess I'm using the 2Look OLL, which is also the same as Beginner's Method for me, since this is what I learned when doing the Beginner's Method, if I'm reading your post correctly.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in the process of learning them all. So I didn't vote.


----------



## Magix (Jan 21, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Once I'm done with the F2L, I look to see the patten on the LL.
> If it's an "L", I use F R U R' U' F'.
> If it's a "Bar", I use F U R U' R' F'.
> If it's a Dot-Case, I use one of those 2, to get either the "L" or the "Bar."
> ...


 
Beginners method is usually referred to as solving the LL cross, then fixing the edges orientation with sune, then corners position with U R U' L' U R' U' L and then corners orientation with R D R' D'.

Some beginners method tutorials just introduce you do OLL PLL right off the bat so it's easier to go from beginners method to friedrichs.

---

I'm learning 2 look OLL currently, because if I wanted to go straight to full OLL, I would still have to memorize the same algorithms and I would have to learn dozins of algorithms before actually being able to solve the cube. :/


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 21, 2011)

arewhyayeenn said:


> when i say "beginner's method" i mean that i find the correct cross and then correct corners and then just fix the corners, completely different from the oll and pll steps.


 
:fp I'm having trouble understand what on earth you're trying to say. But I use full oll.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2011)

ElectricDoodle: You actually use F R U R' U' F' for the Bar, not the L. If you have the L case, I'm guessing you have it so it's in the upper left hand corner, that's when you'd use F U R U' R' F' but just so you know, if you U2 that so it's an r shape (in the lower right hand corner) you can do f R U R' U' f' (f being a double layer turn of the front face + the S layer). Then you have those 7 OCLLs, which is yes, 2 look OLL. 

Magix: Sune cannot fix edge orientation, but it can affect edge permutation. Anything 2gen cannot change edge orientation. 4 Look Last Layer only requires 2 EO algs, 7 OCLL algs, 2 CP algs, 4 EP algs (although you can get away with 1 CP and 1 EP but it'd be more than "4 looks" so to speak, just like sune will orient the LL for you but you have to repeat it).


----------



## Magix (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah sorry, still getting used to the terms lol, I meant edge permutation. Basically the method of F R U R' U' F' -> sune -> U R U' L' U R' U' L -> R D R' D' a thousand times.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 21, 2011)

I voted option 3 as that is the only one that made any close resemblance to what I actually use. I mainly use 2-look but I know some 1-look.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 21, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> ElectricDoodle: You actually use F R U R' U' F' for the Bar, not the L. If you have the L case, I'm guessing you have it so it's in the upper left hand corner, that's when you'd use F U R U' R' F' but just so you know, if you U2 that so it's an r shape (in the lower right hand corner) you can do f R U R' U' f' (f being a double layer turn of the front face + the S layer). Then you have those 7 OCLLs, which is yes, 2 look OLL.


 
You're absolutely right. I got the 2 mixed up. (time to go fix that.)
And yes, I my L is backwards on the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Magix (Jan 21, 2011)

What's the point of doing the F U R U' R' F' though, you can just use f R U R' U' f for the r shape (same algorithm as bar except small f's), it's a lot more finger trick friendly, since you don't have to reposition your hand.


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2011)

Neither, I think you should learn CLL and ELL instead of OLL and PLL.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 22, 2011)

Magix said:


> What's the point of doing the F U R U' R' F' though, you can just use f R U R' U' f for the r shape (same algorithm as bar except small f's), it's a lot more finger trick friendly, since you don't have to reposition your hand.


 
I just tried it out. It is pretty nice that it's the same algorithm, and there's no need for a regrip.

The only thing is, I have to start forcing myself to do "Lower-Case" moves such as the "f." I'm horrible with those, and try to avoid them as much as possible.
Whenever I'm in the middle of speedsolving, and one of those comes up, such as the G-Perm, I tend to get a lot of lock ups. Or I take too long to put my hand in a way where it can easily do that move, without moving other faces.

But thanks for that one, as I'm going to try to start doing them in my solves.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 22, 2011)

The "beginners" ll method from the booklet or dan brown is really a variant of 2-look OLL/PLL except instead of the common EO-CO-CP-EP or maybe EO -Niklas-Sune-Alan the booklet does EO-EP-CP-CO which kinda sucks, at least with their algs/method.

I know OLL. Took some time to learn but it's worth it. Or maybe you should just learn roux.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 22, 2011)

you'll use it... two look OLL is just 9 algs and i use them all for full OLL


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Get used to those wide turns. Not only will they help you in 3x3, but all the higher order puzzles use wide turns, so you just need to overcome it. Inner-slice turns are much harder to perform so learning to not lock up with wide turns will be beneficial.

Some benefits of still doing your way AND the "common" way (the f RUR'U' f' vs F U R U' R' F'): You can do some OLLs from various angles. Such as if you have the the d shape with a bar on the left hand side, you'd normally do f R U R' U' f' to solve this. What if it was rotated with a U2 though? Then you can still do your way: F U R U' R' F' and save yourself the AUF. Same thing with the T shape. Normally F R U R' U' F' solves this shape, but if it's rotated with a U2 then you can do f U R U' R' f' to solve this without having to AUF. Regrips for these EO algs are minimal, in my opinion, and if done right you can regrip while doing something else useful.

Also: The LL method you know doesn't HAVE to have Niklas to CP. You can actually EO EP CO CP with the booklet method, using the same commutator (almost). Think of this: Do EO EP then CO (R' D' R D) for all corners. When you are done with CO, take a corner out (R' D' R) then AUF to put the corresponding corner location on top, then do R' D R. AUF again and do R' D' R, AUF again and to R' D R, etc. All corners will be solved this way and your F2L will be just fine (as long as you keep alternating your D/D'). You could do CP then CO but what I don't like about that is the stickers (since they are unoriented) could be misleading of which direction you went with D/D', so that could throw you off.


----------



## IisakTheCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

I just moved from the beginner's method to Fridrich and i use the 2-look Oll, because it's more easier to memorize.

But maybe in future, maybe i will gonna need full Oll to be faster, dont know.

Edit: I've used the badmephisto's beginner's method


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 22, 2011)

It would be much easier if you explained in full what your "beginner's method" is. There are many different "beginner's methods" out there, so what you may think we know we may not know.

Please understand that 2-look OLL is a subset of full OLL.
I'd suggest learning 2-look OLL first. Full OLL is a monster to try to learn in one go. Perhaps learning 2-look OLL and a few of the easier "full" OLLs would suit best.
Below is how I would go about learning 2-look OLL.


Spoiler



After you have successfully solved the first two layers, rotate the cube so they are in the bottom two layers.






*OELL -- Orientation of the Edges of the Last Layer*
Now, at this stage you can have four different cases:













These are called the Dot, the "L", the Bar, and the Cross, respectively.

When all of the last layer edges are oriented correctly, you shall have the Cross. This is our goal.

*Algorithms:*
Dot:
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'.
R U R' F' r' F' U L' U' r2 U x'.

"L":
F U R U' R' F'.

Bar:
F R U R' U' F'.
_Not that this algorithm is the "L" algorithm backwards._

Cross:
Do nothing! It's solved! 

*OCLL -- Orientation of the Corners of the Last Layer*
After you have the last layer edges oriented, you must now move on to the corners. There are a total of eight cases for OCLL, one of which is solved orientation.
These eight cases are

























U, T, π, H, Sune, Antisune, L, and solved, respectively.

*Alternate names:*
U: Headlights; Superman
T: Chameleon; Shark
π: Pi (hence π); Bruno
H: Double Headlights; Double Sune
Sune: S
Antisune: -S
L: Bowtie; Peanut
Solved:

*Algorithms:*
U:
y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R.
y2 R U R' U' (R U' R' U2) (R U' R' U2) R U R'.

T:
r U R' U' L' U R U' x'.
r U R' U' r' F R F'. _(It's the same as before.)_

π:
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R. _(No regrips necessary.)_
f (R U R' U') S' (R U R' U') F'. _(Similar to OELL algorithms.)_

H:
(R U R' U) (R U' R' U) (R U2 R').
y F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'. _(Similar to OELL algorithms.)_

Sune:
(R U R' U) (R U2' R').
R U' L' U R' U' L.

Antisune:
(R U2 R' U') (R U' R').
L' U R U' L U R'.

L:
x' D (R U R') D' (R U' R'). _(It's a commutator! =D)_
(R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R').

Solved:
Do nothing! It's solved! 



A few easy OLLs to get you started:


Spoiler



*The C cases:*




R' U' (R' F R F') U R.





(R U R' U') B' (R' F R F') B. _(Alternatively, (R U R' U') B' (R' F R S)._

*The W cases:*




(R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R F'). _(Read CAREFULLY!)_





(F R' F' R) U (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R').

*Squares:*




(r U2 R' U') (R U' r'). _(Wide antisune.)_





r' U2 (R U R' U r). _I like this one. =D_


Hope this helps!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, Ranzha, great post! I wish there was a rate or like button on here or something. i could have sworn there was, but I'm unable to find it now 

You gave him some great OLLs (non-2Look) to learn, but you forgot the easy ones associated with some of them! Like the wide antisune, what about the other wide sunes you missed? (OLL's 7 and 8 / small bolt w/double bars) 

SM = Sexy Move ( R U R' U' )
SM' = Inverse SM (U R U' R' )

SH = Sledge Hammer ( R' F R F' )
SH' = Inverse SH ( F R' F' R )

Also don't forget ones like the (other) T shape: SM SH
Or the Kite: SH' SM' (Note this is just the inverse of the previous shape)
Or the other kite: R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (think of this as: R U2 R' -SH- R U2 R')
Dot 2: F SM F' f SM F'
Dot 3/4: f SM f' + AUF + F SM F' 
OLL 48: F SM SM F'
OLL 49: Lefty version of 48
OLL 51: "fat" version of 49 OR you could F SM' SM' F' OR you could U2/y2 and "fat" version of 48 (fat meaning f instead of F)
OLL 41/42: Sune/Anti Sune + F SM F' (sune reduces it down to the T shape that F SM F' solves, and OLL 41 needs a U2/y2 first)
OLL 28: Fat SM + M + SM' (fat SM being r U R' U')
OLL 57: SM + M' + SM' (SM' needs to be U R U' r' though)

You just got a LOT of free OLLs! I could easily show you how most of the dot cases make a lot of sense, but if you just look at them and understand them, you won't need to memorize the alg, it will just make sense. For example: OLL 1, no edges or corners oriented, R U2 R' SH U2 SH. It just makes sense: you take the pair and put it in the BL corner so it's not affected by SH (this orients 2 edges) then U2 it back to FR slot and insert it with SH (which also orients the last 2 edges). Look for patterns and watch how it moves pieces, it'll make so much sense.

Badmephisto specifically states to learn the OLLs by common triggers, and you will easily see how a lot of OLLs are just Setup Move, Trigger, Inverse Setup Move. It really does help!

Ranzha: Maybe we should work together on an OLL/PLL for noobs on the wiki or something


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 22, 2011)

I 2 look OLL. Too lazy to learn full OLL right now. In the future, if I'm still cubing, I might learn full. 
Working on F2L is more important to me anyway.


----------



## Juju (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished learning full OLL today. I recommend learning full OLL at some point. For one thing It gives you something to work on and keeps solving more interesting. I'd probably be bored of cubing by now If I wasn't constantly trying to learn more.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 24, 2011)

if you have enough dedication, then learning full OLL is definately worth it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2011)

I know 53/57 OLLs and am going to go learn the last 4 in a few minutes...so yeah.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Half of them done, currently.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 25, 2011)

If you know 2 Look OLL, those 9 cases, plus the 25 in this somewhat lengthy writeup will put you at a total of 34 OLLs (which is 60% done). Obviously you'll want to look at the Tips for OLL section.


----------

